# Anyone have a DIY for Timing Belt Replacement?



## outboarddude (Nov 9, 2003)

Does anyone have a DIY for timing belt replacement on the 2.0T?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Anyone have a DIY for Timing Belt Replacement? (outboarddude)*

x2


----------



## t0.2idua (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have a DIY for Timing Belt Replacement? (orange1218)*

x3 ..... on an Audi A4 ......


----------



## outboarddude (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have a DIY for Timing Belt Replacement? (outboarddude)*

After searching for a while i found a DYI.
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...e-DIY


----------



## t0.2idua (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have a DIY for Timing Belt Replacement? (outboarddude)*

thanks


----------



## mlawless1138 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have a DIY for Timing Belt Replacement? (outboarddude)*

x2


----------



## rickadoe (Dec 8, 2009)

is this basically the same for the 06 passat 2.0 fsi....and is it needed @ 110k miles.....TIA


----------



## DNF76 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have a DIY for Timing Belt Replacement? (outboarddude)*

not exactly same for transversal engine...
you have to lift the engine to remove engine mount. I used piece of plywood and hydraulic jack to lift it (wood under the oil pan so it not get bend or deformed). the timing belt installation is the same.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

I made a Timing Belt DIY: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135872


----------



## C.MK5 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Zach, did you find that you had to disconnect the axles? I have the bentley manual and will be using your DIY as a reference as well. I just noticed that in the bentley it notes that you should remove the axles so i wanted to ask if this was really necessary. I will be doing the timing belt this coming weekend. I got the parts from DBC Performance as well. Its right down the street from where i work. Thanks for your time.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

C.MK5 said:


> Hey Zach, did you find that you had to disconnect the axles? I have the bentley manual and will be using your DIY as a reference as well. I just noticed that in the bentley it notes that you should remove the axles so i wanted to ask if this was really necessary. I will be doing the timing belt this coming weekend. I got the parts from DBC Performance as well. Its right down the street from where i work. Thanks for your time.


No, you do not need to disconnect any axles. The Bentley also says to have an engine hoist, but a jack underneath will work just fine. The driver wheel doesn't even need to come off; just the passenger wheel and fender liner.

It will be best to have both my DIY and your Bentley at hand when doing the job. As long as you have all the tools, you shouldn't have a problem.

FYI, if you want to ask someone a question that hasn't posted in a thread in more than a few weeks you can usually get a faster response by clicking their Username, then clicking "private message".


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

The reason why the bentley recommends disconnecting driver side axle is so you can unbolt the downpipe from the turbo. Bentley cautions that the flex connector can be ripped when jacking the motor up.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

b0mb3r said:


> The reason why the bentley recommends disconnecting driver side axle is so you can unbolt the downpipe from the turbo. Bentley cautions that the flex connector can be ripped when jacking the motor up.


That's only if you're using an engine hoist as recommended by the Bentley. Even if I had one I wouldn't use it because it'd get in the way of the rest of the job. Putting a jack under the car allows the passenger side of the engine to be raised high enough without lifting the other sides high enough to cause damage. Removing the downpipe is unneeded, not to mention a royal PITA!


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

vwisthebest said:


> That's only if you're using an engine hoist as recommended by the Bentley. Even if I had one I wouldn't use it because it'd get in the way of the rest of the job. Putting a jack under the car allows the passenger side of the engine to be raised high enough without lifting the other sides high enough to cause damage. Removing the downpipe is unneeded, not to mention a royal PITA!


really? I must have been doing it wrong or something, i nearly jacked the freaking motor out of the engine bay to get to that back bolt.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

b0mb3r said:


> really? I must have been doing it wrong or something, i nearly jacked the freaking motor out of the engine bay to get to that back bolt.


Steps #21-24 in my DIY show the tool combination I used to get the bolts. I hope you didn't jack the car up high enough to get to the bottom bracket bolt. That is accessed from the wheel well and is removed before raising the engine. From there the engine needs to be raised enough to gain access to the left-most bolt.

After all bolts were removed I raised the engine even more just to pull the bracket out of place. I did raise it WAY up there, but the DP was fine.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

vwisthebest said:


> Steps #21-24 in my DIY show the tool combination I used to get the bolts. I hope you didn't jack the car up high enough to get to the bottom bracket bolt. That is accessed from the wheel well and is removed before raising the engine. From there the engine needs to be raised enough to gain access to the left-most bolt.
> 
> After all bolts were removed I raised the engine even more just to pull the bracket out of place. I did raise it WAY up there, but the DP was fine.


I think you are right, I did get the bottom bolt like it is in your DYI...but
I do remember that taking out that bracket required jacking the motor up way up there...Did you disconnect your dog bone mount?


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

b0mb3r said:


> Did you disconnect your dog bone mount?


 Nope  

FYI I'm running factory engine mounts which would assumably provide more access than firmer aftermarket engine mounts.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

vwisthebest said:


> Nope
> 
> FYI I'm running factory engine mounts which would assumably provide more access than firmer aftermarket engine mounts.


 ah... i got VF so i had to loosen up the tranny side one to get this thing to move...


----------



## s0eur0 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been looking through the few diy's for the fsi and no one seems to mention crankshaft/ cam seals. Do these engines have these and do they need to be replaced? Seems like a good time to do it while everything is off. Great threads too the pioneers!


----------

